# The Evolution of the Steroid Industry



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2017)

*The Evolution of the Steroid Industry*

_by Josh Hodnik_

Looking back, its easy to see that the steroid culture has changed in many ways. My first personal interaction with anabolic steroids was in a gym in the mid 90?s. This particular gym was a small, locally owned place that catered mostly to hardcore bodybuilders and power lifters. Unlike most corporate gyms today, the music was played too loud, and you were an outcast if you didn?t deadlift and squat. After workouts, members would gather around the front desk, which also served the purpose of a smoothie bar. The stools around the bar were often filled with bodybuilders that were drinking high calorie weight gainer shakes, which were common at the time. The topic of discussion was usually anabolic steroids. During this time, information about steroids couldn?t be found on the Internet. People learned about these drugs through the few books available, a few bodybuilding magazines, and word of mouth.

Dan Duchaine and Mike Zumpano compiled information about every anabolic steroid available in the 80?s, and they published the Underground Steroid Handbook. An ad for the book was posted in the back of several bodybuilding magazines, and orders started pouring in. This book was the first of its kind at the time. Finally, something beyond medical literature was available to provide insight on bodybuilding drugs. Before this book existed, the average steroid user didn?t use an anti-estrogen such as Nolvadex. Most bodybuilders really had no clue what anti-estrogens were. The Underground Steroid Handbook would bring these drugs among several others, such as HGH, Cytadren, and diuretics to light. Mike Zumpano would take his profits from the book and he went on to start Champion Nutrition. Duchaine would continue to research bodybuilding drugs, and he would become known as the ?Steroid Guru?.  *READ FULL ARTICLE HERE*


----------

